# Spotting on 11dp5dt



## unicorn4176 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi All,

I am on a second IVF cycle. The first was a BFN. 
This time I went for 5dt. On 10dp and 11dp (yesterday), I was spotting with cramps. I am really freaked out because I am having the same symptoms as during my periods (pain in my legs, water retention etc). 
Does this mean it is a BFN? Did anyone else go through the same? 

HELP!!! 
Unicorn


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey pet,didn't wanna read and run,whens ur test date?cramps are very normal,I tested 2days before I was meant too cos had bad cramps,test was negative so thought it was over but tested the next nite which was 13dp2dt and test was positive,I'm now feedin my wee girl as I write this!

Good luck

Jenna xx


----------



## unicorn4176 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey Jenna,

Congratulations and bless ur girl,   !!!

My test date is on 22 Feb, two days from now...I am just itching to go for the test now, but I am really scared of not seeing the two lines... ...
It is just that my feet are aching mad, just like when I have AF and hence the panic attack...

After reading ur post, I will just hold on and pray.  

Thanks and Hugs!
Unicorn


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd say if u tested now ud get an accurate result cos u had a 5dt,don't let me influence u though but uve done well to hold out this long!aww my fingers are crossed for u pet

Jenna xx


----------



## unicorn4176 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Jenna...I am going in for my test tomorrow and am crossing my fingers and toes... ...it is as if I am going to write my Maths exam again...


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey Unicorn.  Just wanted to say hang in there and sending you positive vibes.

Jenna ... Your post was really encouraging that your first IVF worked and you got a BFP with cramps too.  I'm due to test on Sunday and so desperately want to know.
Think we may test Saturday morning but so scared of a BFN 

Xx


----------



## unicorn4176 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi Jen and BabyJeano,

It is a negative.   I am devastated. My AF was delayed by a week, so I hoped it would have worked.  I just got the AF.

Unicorn


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Unicorn I'm so sorry pet!!thinkin of u!!

Jenna xx


----------

